# Help and Advice > Friend/relative has depression support >  worried about my friend kelly

## ophelia

so my friend kelly is, at the moment, really struggling

her friends just left her side, when they realised she wasn't coping well.

she emailed me yesterday saying she was in crisis, and her friends told her that that was wrong and she should just deal with it.

I replied asking her if she wanted to talk and if she wanted me their for her, and she wrote back

don't play the nice card ophelia, I know you're just like the rest of them.. quietly laughing at me

I asured her I wasn't, and that I really wanted to help her cope

but have heard nothing from her, and I am wondering if she's done something she shouldn't have.
I've tried her mobile phone, and that's switched off

her home line keeps ringing and ringing with no answer

I hope she is okay

----------


## Suzi

I hope she is OK too, have you tried contacting her again? Could she have dozed off? If you are worried then I do believe that you can call her local police and ask for them to do a welfare check on her.

----------


## ophelia

> I hope she is OK too, have you tried contacting her again? Could she have dozed off? If you are worried then I do believe that you can call her local police and ask for them to do a welfare check on her.




I emailed her this morning telling her it's okay to talk

we'll see what happens

will post updates

----------


## Paula

Do you know any of her family you can talk to?

----------


## ophelia

> Do you know any of her family you can talk to?




yep

actually have a lot of comunication with her mother mary

maybe that's a good place to start

----------


## Suzi

Any news?

----------



----------


## ophelia

> Any news?


no not yet

I am hoping that she will contact me soon, and tell me how she is.

even if she asks me to go to hospital with her.. it's a start

----------


## Suzi

You must be so worried. Have you spoken to her Mum at all and double checked she's OK?

----------


## ophelia

> You must be so worried. Have you spoken to her Mum at all and double checked she's OK?




I am

and  not yet.... but I will

----------


## Paula

Please call her mum, hunni

----------



----------


## Suzi

Put your mind at rest lovely, call her and check up on her or it'll be going round in your head like an evil weevil...

----------


## ophelia

I heard from mary. (kelly's mother)

she told me kelly's okay, but isn't ready to talk about things yet

but that's okay.. she's safe, and that's what matters

I'm sure when she's ready, she'll tell me what happened

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you've heard something lovely.

----------



----------


## Paula

Thats good news, hunni

----------



----------


## Foxtail87

She must've felt awful to hear that from 'friends'. I hope she's able to reach out to your offers of support.

----------



----------

